# will 9x19" alloys fit



## passat16v (Oct 10, 2001)

heeeeeeeeeeelp


----------



## sboutin (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: will 9x19" alloys fit (passat16v)*

I think u mean 19X9, but if they are five lug with the right offset they should fit


----------

